# Are you covered by Uber or Lyft commercial Insurance?



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

In order for Uber's comercial policy to cover you it is a requirement for you to be covered by an Insurance company even if it is not going to be used, in other words you can't have no Insurance in the moment of an accident and call Uber to cover you. So what happen is that in the event of an accident Uber will check with your company to see if you indeed are insured by them, your company will say that you broke your agreement with them that said that your vehicle is for " PERSONAL USE ONLY" and will void your policy and deny coverage, so Uber will tell you that since you don't meet the requirement for their policy to enter in effect, that it is to have Insurance, they will not cover you as well. In other words, if you do not have a "Rideshare" policy on your own, you and all the other 80% of Uber and Lyft drivers that don't know this are driving with no Insurance at all. I have been trying to explain this in several post over the forums trying to get the drivers to understand this, since it is tricky and easy to get confuse thinking that if you are in stage 2 or 3 you are fine because you are covered by Uber's policy...not totally true.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't know of any state where you can drive without any insurance.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I have usaa,and was told I didn't need commercial insurance,only gap ins. It only costs me an extra $5 a month. They are actually one of the top 3,that handles gap ins fir ride share and are the cheapest


----------



## Cctx61 (May 13, 2016)

Is this based on an incident you were involved in where your scenario actually happened? 

I'm not a lawyer but I'm pretty sure that your insurance status at the time of the accident is all that matters. If I have an accident at 10:00 today and am insured by GEICO, then GEICO cancels my policy at 11:00, Uber cannot claim I didn't have personal insurance because I was covered at the time of the accident. It seems to me, even if GEICO says I violated their policy, I still met Uber's requirement.

That being said, why would anyone take a chance when there is rideshare gap insurance available? Even a minor accident with no personal injury could cost you thousands of dollars. With personal injury it could cost you everything you own.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Cctx61 said:


> Is this based on an incident you were involved in where your scenario actually happened?
> 
> I'm not a lawyer but I'm pretty sure that your insurance status at the time of the accident is all that matters. If I have an accident at 10:00 today and am insured by GEICO, then GEICO cancels my policy at 11:00, Uber cannot claim I didn't have personal insurance because I was covered at the time of the accident. It seems to me, even if GEICO says I violated their policy, I still met Uber's requirement.
> 
> That being said, why would anyone take a chance when there is rideshare gap insurance available? Even a minor accident with no personal injury could cost you thousands of dollars. With personal injury it could cost you everything you own.


I am not here to convince no one about anything, I did what I had to that it is to inform everyone how this works, what the rest of you do with this information it is totally up to you, you are all adults and know what it is best for you. I am sure that you are a smart guy and if you are pretty sure that this is how it works, great! then you have nothing to be worry about it 

I am not sure if GEICO is Rideshare friendly, I think they are, but most of the companies are not, so this other drivers can't do a Rideshare Endorsement on their policy even if they want to since the company don't have that option for them. You have to find out in your state what companies are doing this,here in California there is only 5 companies that offer that.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There are several threads on this. Almost half of the states now offer TNC Gap insurance. The only way you can get it is if the company you currently have offers it, otherwise you need to change companies to one that provides it. Travass' 1M doesn't cover your medical, car rental and has a 1K deduction before they will fix your car. Many drivers increase their coverage when they sign up for TNC Gap since 1M isn't good enough these days.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> There are several threads on this. Almost half of the states now offer TNC Gap insurance. The only way you can get it is if the company you currently have offers it, otherwise you need to change companies to one that provides it. Travass' 1M doesn't cover your medical, car rental and has a 1K deduction before they will fix your car. Many drivers increase their coverage when they sign up for TNC Gap since 1M isn't good enough these days.


Exactly! it would cost you more, but in the future will save you from going broke getting in to an accident with no coverage.


----------



## Cctx61 (May 13, 2016)

Uruber said:


> I am not here to convince no one about anything, I did what I had to that it is to inform everyone how this works, what the rest of you do with this information it is totally up to you, you are all adults and know what it is best for you. I am sure that you are a smart guy and if you are pretty sure that this is how it works, great! then you have nothing to be worry about it
> 
> I am not sure if GEICO is Rideshare friendly, I think they are, but most of the companies are not, so this other drivers can't do a Rideshare Endorsement on their policy even if they want to since the company don't have that option for them. You have to find out in your state what companies are doing this,here in California there is only 5 companies that offer that.


I wasn't trying to get under your skin, I was just curious if your statement was based on an actual experience you had or just how you believe it works.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Don't worry I know that wasn't your intention. I know this Insurance thing, it is a fact, so no, it is not something I just believe it is like that.
It's just that sometimes you try to help people and you end up wasting lots of time trying to convince that people that what you tell it is true and I don't feel like doing that with this post. I wanted to help but I know that some will believe only what they want to believe and that is why I reply that to you explaining that I am not going to be doing the convincing thing


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uruber said:


> Don't worry I know that wasn't your intention. I know this Insurance thing, it is a fact, so no, it is not something I just believe it is like that.
> It's just that sometimes you try to help people and you end up wasting lots of time trying to convince that people that what you tell it is true and I don't feel like doing that with this post. I wanted to help but I know that some will believe only what they want to believe and that is why I reply that to you explaining that I am not going to be doing the convincing thing


Completely false and made up.

Can you show even one time that this has happened?


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Completely false and made up.
> 
> Can you show even one time that this has happened?


Well after you calling me a lier, the chances of that happening are cero to none but even if you didn't have implied that, I still would not show you because I am not here to help the lazzy ones that wants everything done for them,may intentions are good and I did my part, now if you are convinced 100% that I am lying ,you for sure don't need me to show you anything right? Cause you already know it is not true, to all the rest that may believe me or even have a doubt, is not so hard, search online, read, call your agent and ask him or her about how this work, even in this forums there is plenty info if you are not lazzy to click your mouse


----------



## lucidxbananas (Aug 31, 2015)

Farmers in Colorado. Almost the same cost as Progressive, whom did not want to cover me!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uruber said:


> Well after you calling me a lier, the chances of that happening are cero to none but even if you didn't have implied that, I still would not show you because I am not here to help the lazzy ones that wants everything done for them,may intentions are good and I did my part, now if you are convinced 100% that I am lying ,you for sure don't need me to show you anything right? Cause you already know it is not true, to all the rest that may believe me or even have a doubt, is not so hard, search online, read, call your agent and ask him or her about how this work, even in this forums there is plenty info if you are not lazzy to click your mouse


Right, I knew you couldn't possibly have a single example being as it's never happened, it was a rhetorical question.

Not once. Ever. Nada. Zip. Zero. You made it up out of thin air. Your intentions are not good, they are to deceive drivers.

Let's see, right here in this very sub a driver had her Geico insurance canceled and JR paid her $3,000 more than her maximum estimate. There you go. You're wrong, they didn't do what you said they would, and you can't show a single instance where they did.

_On the upside, Priuses hold their value pretty well. KBB shows mine at between $15-20k. We'll see what James River offers..._

_Got $23k for my car from Uber's insurance (plus rental reimbursement, to come later), which I was VERY happy with. Geico dumped me, but I had no trouble switching to Progressive -- same coverage, lower premium. Aside from the hassle, I got a new(er) car and uber took care of me!_

I did discuss this with my agent several times and they assured me, after verifying with corporate, I'm fine as a part time driver.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Right, I knew you couldn't possibly have a single example being as it's never happened, it was a rhetorical question.
> 
> Not once. Ever. Nada. Zip. Zero. You made it up out of thin air. Your intentions are not good, they are to deceive drivers.
> 
> ...


Nicely done!! You are the man...I would clap you but no sounds in the forums.Man, what I way to caugh me in my bad intentions of deceive drivers, you should seriously concider changing your job to detective or investigador you would make a fortune LOL


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

lucidxbananas said:


> Farmers in Colorado. Almost the same cost as Progressive, whom did not want to cover me!


Yes Farmers is one of the 5 companies here in California that are offering coverage for rideshare too, and the price isn't that different from the other companies that don't want this market.Good move,you pay a little more but you can drive at peace knowing that you are cover


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I had an accident in period 3. Not my fault, little damage. JR wanted to see my insurance binder to verify if i had collision before they would cover my car. N they never contacted my insurance at all. Does that happen in all instances? I can attest to that, but in my case, they never talked to my insurance agency at all.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I had an accident in period 3. Not my fault, little damage. JR wanted to see my insurance binder to verify if i had collision before they would cover my car. N they never contacted my insurance at all. Does that happen in all instances? I can attest to that, but in my case, they never talked to my insurance agency at all.


Well first let me tell you that I am glad it worked out and you didn't get screwed, but most likely was luck, you probably got someone new that didn't knew well the job.A binder means nothing if you do not double check that is active, you could open a policy today get the binder but if next month you don't pay your monthly payment to the Insurance company you will have no coverage even if you have that binder, you may have pay the policy in full in witch case the binder is good until the date that it says it ends but the only way to know if you did pay in full or if you made your payment and your policy is active is calling the company to VERIFY COVERAGE, that is why they have to call your company to check, and that is when the problem starts, because if you don't have a rideshare policy, your company will void your policy in the spot and denied coverage to the person that call to verify that coverage.Anyways, you where lucky that time but I don't advice you to keep pushing your luck


----------

